# Whizzer Tail Lite Questions



## Ron Nichols (Jun 5, 2021)

Looking for some advice on whether or not to install a tail lite on my Whizzer. I have the correct part but wondering what the general concensus is on installing it? Does it detract from the bike? Is power pulled from the engine magneto? Where is the correct spot to affix it?


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 5, 2021)

that tail lite cant work off a magneto it needs a generator its installed just above the rear fender brace rivets


----------



## Ron Nichols (Jun 5, 2021)

Hey Whizzer bug, thanks for the input. Im old, is this that little coke bottle vessel with a knurled top that runs off the tyre? Do I pass on it or do I do the tail lite? Really personal question but Im close to getting my project done and Im getting opening nite jitters?  It is coming along SO well that I dont want to overdo it.


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 6, 2021)

yes you could use one of thoes but it must be 6 volt model


----------

